# Preseason Game #6: Sacramento Kings @ Los Angeles Lakers (Dwight's Debut?)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a concept: creating a game thread that isn't controversial.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

and he said he didn't have time to be a mod anymore!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Actually, I said I don't have time to be an Admin anymore. And I don't. Doesn't mean I can't create a game thread.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Actually, I said I don't have time to be an Admin anymore. And I don't. Doesn't mean I can't create a game thread.


You should come back as a mod. Trust me I hate my game threads as much as you do.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel should come back and be an admin.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

So is Dwight playing?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwight will play. No minutes restriction.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> What a concept: creating a game thread that isn't controversial.


What a guy... 


asshole


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Almost game time. I cant wait until I'm able to watch the Lakers on TV again.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is the rare preseason game that I would actually be interested in watching if it was on TV. Unfortunately for me it looks like I'm going to have to wait until opening night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke said:


> This is the rare preseason game that I would actually be interested in watching if it was on TV. Unfortunately for me it looks like I'm going to have to wait until opening night.


Watch it online.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's on NBA TV for those who don't live in Southern California.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol to Dwight!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Just turned on NBA TV randomly and was SHOCKED to see this on! Lakers down 9-7


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> It's on NBA TV for those who don't live in Southern California.


Hmm so I live in Bakersfield and its not blacked out for me... that means worst comes to worst I can get league pass and watch all the Laker games should TWC not be on Directv?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe. That would be nice for you.

Man, Kobe doesn't look like he's 34 running around out there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cousins already making some really stupid plays out there.


The guy just doesn't get it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awful free throw shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is Duhon the first PG off the bench? He just came in for Nash; what happened to Steve Blake?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau is owning Cousins.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jodie Meeks could have a very good season if he can stay hot from outside.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is going to be a fun ass team to watch.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Basel said:


> Maybe. That would be nice for you.
> 
> Man, Kobe doesn't look like he's 34 running around out there.


So far he looks much better than last year.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Blacked out in SB


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Artest is going to have his best season as a Laker.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

0-6.

I wonder if this annoying habit of losing will creep into the regular season.

I didn't care about the first few games, but it would be nice to see them take a game in the 4th...however, this is what I was concerned about as well...that their age will allow them to play 3 outstanding quarters.

Hope this trend reverses itself; otherwise, its going to be a very long season.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The Lakers' bench is going to keep games closer then they should be they can't score or defend, the starters get a decent size lead but it disappears a minute after they go to the bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We'll be fine.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am worried about our bench. I thought they would be much better. Their problem is, they dont have any creators. I thought Jamison would be that guy but he doesnt seem to. Our bench PG's, Ebanks, Meeks, even Hill when he gets back are all decent guys but cant create anything for anyone else. The princeton should help with that if they can ever get it humming but right now its ugly. They also are not good enough defensively to be so bad on offense.

Our starters are going to be fun to watch. My only concern there, is that we are not using Nash right at all. He needs to have the ball in his hands more and we need to run way more pick and roll with him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I thought the bench played better in the first half with Duhon leading them then they did in the second with Blake. I'm willing to give them time. Jamison and Meeks are new, Hill hasn't played but one game and Ebanks is in a new role. If this continues long though I think Brown considers leaving one starter in with the second unit... most likely Pau or Howard and Hill, Ebanks or Meeks stays out of the rotation.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Sacremento's bench out scored Lakers 58-17


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Aaron Brooks kills us again! I believe he was their team's leading scorer and he came off the bench. I will say it again, our bench is too bad defensively to be this bad offensively


----------

